# Non Muslim working hours during Ramadan



## Blue-eyes (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

Does anybody know the legal working hours during Ramadan for a non Muslim if you work in a freezone?

Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Whatever your boss says it is if you are a non muslim.


----------



## Blue-eyes (May 9, 2011)

great !


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

JAFZA = 6H/day


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

DAFZA is 9am to 4pm, we received the information from them today.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

My experience over 14 years of working in Dubai is that generally Muslims work 6 hours, non-Muslims 7 hours (allowing for the 1 hour lunch that they take). I used to work at a company where non-muslims would get paid overtime beyond the 6 hours!!! Kind of like a bonus month.


----------

